# Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????



## Benseoo7 (19. Dez. 2011)

Hallo,
leider muß ich mit ansehen, wie meine Koi sich einfach immer unter der Brücke versammeln.
Probleme habe ich einfach damit, weil dieser Bereich nur so ca 60 cm Tief ist. Also die Wasserwerte sind alle i.O. auch im tieferen Bereich. Dachte der Grund ist: zu dreckig aber man kann bis auf den Grund sehen ca.1,8m. Habe meinen Filter am 13.11.2011 abgestellt:? da wir in den Urlaub geflogen sind. Tchja der Winter war noch nicht richtig da aber ändern kann ich es jetzt nun mal auch nicht. Wobei ich ja klares und sauberes Wasser habe ohne Filter.
Soll ich noch warten oder einfach den Bereich unter der Brücke schließen, damit sie nach unten schwimmen müssen? eigentlich möchte ich es nicht, da sie sich wohl da unter der Brücke wohl fühlen.
Habe einfach eine innere Unnruhe, das ich bald Koi am Stiel habe

MfG

Ben


----------



## koifischfan (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

Wie sind deine Wassertemperaturen an verschiedenen Stellen?


----------



## Benseoo7 (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

Hallo,
unter der Brücke 6°C an der Oberfläche 6°C bei ca.60cm 6°C und am Grund auch 6°C leider alles mit einem Schwimmthermometer gemessen nicht digital. Also sind die werte nicht so 100%ig.

Gruß

Ben


----------



## koifischfan (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

Ok, 6 Grad.
Warum sollen Flüssigkeitsthermometer nicht genau sein?


----------



## Benseoo7 (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

Nee, das will ich damit nicht sagen.Aber ich habe immer so gefühlte  2-3 min gewartet um die Bereiche zu messen. Also könnte es ja sein, dass bei einer Messdauer von 5 min die Temperatur sich noch verändert. Wichtig war mir nur in der Tiefe.


----------



## Joerg (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

Ben,
dann lass sie doch einfach an der Stelle schwimmen, wo es ihnen am besten gefällt.
Meine kommen extra in die Flachwasserzone hoch, wenn die Sonne scheint. Dann genießen Sie die letzten Sonnenstrahlen.
Unter der Brücke ist das Wasser scheinbar genauso warm wie unten. 
Sie fühlen sich dort sicher und können alles beobachten - die sind immer sehr neugierig. 
Wird das Wasser an der Oberfläche kälter, wissen die ganz genau wo sie am besten überwintern.


----------



## Benseoo7 (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

Hey Jörg,
hoffe das die Koi genau so denken, wie du es schreibst.:beten
Letzten Winter waren sie sofot am tiefsten Punkt aber da gab es die Brück noch nicht.
Bin am überlegen ob ich nicht einfach ein Heitzband in den Teich lege???


----------



## Ulli (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

Hallo Ben,


Benseoo7 schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob ich nicht einfach ein Heitzband in den Teich lege???


habe ich auch gemacht und es heute auch eingeschaltet, WT ist bei 5°C. Leider sehe ich nicht, ob die Koi sich über dem Kabel ablegen - ist ja dunkel und reinleuchten will ich nicht.

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Theo (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

Moin Ben.

Ich würde mir nicht all zuviele Gedanken machen. Es ist schon so wie Jörg schreibt, die Fische mögen Stellen von wo sie alles sehen ohne gesehen zu werden.
Ich habe zwar nur Goldis aber die halten sich auch am liebsten unter meiner Schwimminsel auf. 
Offenes Wasser ohne Verstecke bedeuten für die Fische einfach nur Gefahr.
Wenn es zu kalt wird folgen sie dem wärmeren Wasser nach unten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

Hi,

meine Fische (zwar keine Koi) denken auch noch net dran sich in die Tiefe zu verziehen. Die Goldrotfedern lungern momentan auch lieber nur in so 30-40cm Wassertiefe über nem dicken Algenknäul rum, die adulten Goldelritzen stehen in 60-70cm, die jungen Goldelritzen grasen immer noch alles bis an die Wasseroberfläche nach fressbarem ab.(die sind noch voll aktiv) Abgetaucht waren alle nur an dem einen Tag wo der Teich erstmals komplett zugefroren war, da standen sie alle in knapp 1,6m Tiefe zusammen

MfG Frank


----------



## Benseoo7 (22. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

Danke für die Antworten.
Bischen beruhigter geh ich dank euch jetzt schon schlafen.

MfG

Ben


----------



## Frankia (22. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

hi zusammen,

ich hatte letztes Jahr auch ein Heizkabel in Betrieb, nachdem die Wassertemperatur auf 4 ° abgesunken war. 
Das Heizkabel lag an der tiefsten Stelle, meine Kois...........weiss ich nicht, habe sie nie mehr gesehen bis das Frühjahr kam............
Teich ist komplett  abgedeckt............

Also ich wrde mir dieses Jahr auch keine Gedanken mehr machen, wo sie stehen oder nicht........sie suchen sich den "besten" Platz aus und da lass ich sie in Ruhe..........

Heizkabel leigt bei mir wieder drin, für alle Fälle, habe aber im Moment noch 5,5 ° und das Füttern habe ich bei 6 ° eingestellt.


----------



## waterman (27. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

Hi.

also so ein Steg oder eine Brücke scheint beliebt zu sein. Meine Fische haben sich auch unter dem Steg niedergelassen, obwohl es auch bessere Verstecke gibt.
Allerdings habe ich im ganzen Teich die gleiche Tiefe und daher eine etwas andere Fragestellung.
Der Vorteil einer Brücke könnte aber tatsächlich sein. Schutz und trotzdem Überblich zu haben.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Springmaus (27. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

Hallo,

also meine Fische meinen anscheinend es wird Frühling  

Seit Gestern sind sie am betteln  irgendwie komisch ich 

muss ich echt beherschen sie nicht zu füttern !


----------



## luko1662 (27. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

Hallo zusammen
Bin wieder da !

Also zum Heizkabel, man kanns auch übertreiben, nur die harten kommen in Garten
Detlef


----------



## Frankia (27. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

Hallo Detelf,

wenn du mal krank gewordene Kois bei 2,5 ° mit Bauchwassersucht auf Grund eines Nierenversagens (Erkältung wie bei Menschen) aus dem Teich holen und ihn dann wochenlang in der IH behandeln mußt, wirst du dir auch überlegen:
Heizkabel oder nicht...........
Bei mir gibt es nichts mehr zu überlegen.............


----------



## cpt.nemo (27. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

Hallo Reinhold,
da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Seit mein Chagoi an einem massiven Energiemangelsyndrom beinahe eingegangen wäre, wird meine Teich auch beheizt. Letzten Winter bin ich so super klar gekommen.


----------



## Joerg (28. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

Wenn die Temperatur am Teichgrund bis auf 2.5° absinkt, läuft möglicherweise was nicht ganz optimal.
Ist er vernünftig abgedeckt, tief genug und es gibt keine Strömung, sollten sich dort 4° einstellen.
Sind die Koi ordentlich vorbereitet, kommen die damit klar.

Wer Werte im Teich schwimmen hat und auf Nummer sicher gehen will, kann natürlich eine Zusatzheizung verwenden. 
Es gibt auch empfindlichere Varietäten, die mit den frostigen Temperaturen weniger gut klar kommen.
Auch eine bestehende schleichende "Erkältung", kann dadurch nicht erst zum akuten Fall werden.


----------



## luko1662 (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

Bin der Meinung,daß der Koi auch bei 15° C an der Bauchwassersucht
  erkranken kann .( Bakterielle Erkrankung )

  Bei dem Energiemangelsyndrom tippe ich eher auf unausgwogene Ernährung,
  als auf zu kalte Temperaturen.Aber jedem sein Ding.
  Wie gesagt nur meine Meinung.

  Detlef


----------



## Frankia (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sie tauchen einfach nicht ab ?????*

Hallo Detlef,

wenn der TA am Teich war und die Krankheitssymptome bestätigt hat (Nierenversagen) auf Grund des kalten Wassers, dann mach ich mir keine Gedanken mehr über bakterielle Erkrankung, die natürlich auch bei 15 ° auftreten kann und mir ebenfalls als Ursache bekannt ist..............

...........mein Wasser war und ist in Ordnung und bevor ich herumexperimentiere kommt der TA an den Teich.......................

EMS lag definitiv nicht vor................:smoki

und nach der Salzbehandlung in der IH war und ist er wieder topfit............

und ist zu einer stattlichen Größe von 60 cm gewachsen............


----------

